# Tell me a bit about the Felt z70.



## JustWannaVW (Jun 23, 2008)

Can anyone give me their opinion on the Felt z70? I have been seriously considering it as my first road bike. I'm looking to use it as a training tool to shed some pounds and also for some enjoyment.

Pictures of yours would be awesome as well.

Thanks :: M


----------

